
Turing Drawings - platz
http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-Drawings
======
platz
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,1,0,3,5,2,0,6,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,1,0,3,5,2,0,6,1,2,1,0,0,4,1,0,2,1,0,1,0,2,5,3,2,4,1,1,3,1,2,3,3,3,4,3,2,4,3,2,3,3,0,4,1,3,6,2,1,6,1,0,4,3,2,1,2,0,5,0,2,3,2,3,5,1,1,5,2,2,6,2,1,7,0,0,3,2,1,7,0,3,4,0,0,7,2,1,6,3,3,1,0,3,4,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,2,1,1,2,1,2,1,7,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,2,1,1,2,1,2,1,7,1,0,5,0,1,1,2,2,6,3,0,3,0,0,4,3,0,5,0,2,5,3,1,6,0,0,4,1,2,7,3,1,1,1,0,2,1,1,5,0,1,5,0,1,1,2,2,2,1,0,6,3,0,6,1,2,3,2,1,4,0,1,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,6,1,4,1,3,3,2,1,5,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,6,1,4,1,3,3,2,1,5,0,1,5,1,2,2,0,3,1,2,1,3,1,2,4,2,2,2,3,3,5,3,0,4,2,3,2,0,2,5,3,0,1,3,1,3,2,1,4,2,1,2,2,0,3,1,3,1,2,3,4,2,2,2,3,1,2,1,1,2,3,3,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,3,1,0,3,2,0,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,3,1,0,3,2,0,3,3,1,2,1,0,1,1,0,2,1,2,7,0,2,2,3,1,6,0,0,2,1,0,6,2,0,5,3,0,1,1,2,1,3,0,3,2,1,2,1,2,6,3,2,5,3,0,5,1,0,1,2,1,1,2,2,7,0,2,4,3,1,7,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,4,2,1,7,0,0,6,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,4,2,1,7,0,0,6,0,2,4,1,2,3,1,0,1,1,2,6,2,1,3,2,2,7,2,2,3,2,2,1,0,0,5,0,2,2,3,1,4,3,2,5,1,0,5,3,2,1,1,0,7,3,2,6,1,0,7,1,1,3,2,0,7,2,1,7,3,1,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,6,3,2,3,1,2,5,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,6,3,2,3,1,2,5,0,2,5,3,2,4,1,2,1,2,0,3,0,2,5,2,2,2,1,0,5,3,0,3,1,2,5,1,0,3,3,2,1,3,1,4,3,0,5,3,2,6,1,0,2,2,2,1,1,0,6,1,1,5,3,1,5,0,1,5,0,1,6,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,6,3,2,3,1,2,5,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,6,3,2,3,1,2,5,0,2,5,3,2,4,1,2,1,2,0,3,0,2,5,2,2,4,0,0,5,3,0,3,1,2,5,1,1,2,3,2,1,3,1,4,3,0,5,3,2,6,1,0,2,2,2,1,1,0,6,1,1,5,3,1,5,0,1,5,0,1,6,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,6,3,2,7,2,0,4,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,6,3,2,7,2,0,4,2,2,4,0,2,4,1,0,7,0,1,2,3,1,1,1,0,7,3,1,6,3,2,1,2,0,5,0,0,3,3,2,1,3,1,4,3,1,5,2,2,1,3,0,4,2,1,5,2,2,4,1,1,2,0,1,5,0,0,7,2,2,3,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,1,1,2,3,1,0,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,1,1,2,3,1,0,1,1,1,5,1,0,6,3,2,7,1,1,2,1,1,3,2,2,4,3,1,4,0,2,5,2,0,3,0,1,4,0,2,3,0,2,5,0,0,3,0,2,5,0,2,3,2,1,1,2,1,4,1,0,2,2,2,1,3,1,2,2,2,4,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,1,1,2,7,3,2,6,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,1,1,2,7,3,2,6,1,2,1,1,2,1,0,2,7,1,2,2,2,0,7,0,2,4,3,1,4,0,0,5,0,2,4,1,1,1,2,2,3,3,2,2,0,0,2,3,1,6,3,2,3,2,0,6,2,1,3,2,0,2,2,2,1,3,2,2,1,0,4,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,2,3,0,4,0,0,5,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,2,3,0,4,0,0,5,1,2,4,1,0,5,1,2,1,2,2,4,2,1,3,2,2,1,2,2,3,2,1,3,1,0,3,3,1,4,1,1,4,3,0,6,3,0,3,3,2,1,1,0,7,0,2,7,2,0,4,2,2,2,3,0,7,2,2,2,1,2,7,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,2,3,0,4,0,0,5,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,2,3,0,4,0,0,5,1,2,4,1,0,5,1,2,1,2,2,4,2,1,3,2,2,1,2,2,3,2,1,3,1,0,3,3,2,2,3,1,4,3,0,6,3,0,3,3,2,1,1,0,7,0,2,7,2,0,4,2,1,2,1,0,7,2,0,7,1,2,7,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,0,0,2,3,0,7,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,0,0,2,3,0,7,2,1,6,0,2,4,0,2,6,3,0,7,0,0,2,1,2,5,3,1,7,3,2,5,2,1,5,1,0,2,1,0,3,1,0,1,3,1,7,3,2,1,1,1,6,2,0,5,2,2,6,2,2,7,1,2,6,0,2,6,0,1,7,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,2,1,7,2,2,6,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,2,1,7,2,2,6,1,1,3,1,0,1,2,1,6,3,2,7,1,2,2,1,2,2,1,1,5,3,0,2,1,1,7,3,2,3,2,0,7,0,2,2,0,0,1,3,2,6,3,0,2,2,1,1,1,1,3,2,0,2,2,2,1,3,2,2,1,2,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,2,1,7,2,2,6,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,2,1,7,2,2,6,1,2,1,1,2,4,0,2,7,1,2,7,1,0,7,0,2,4,3,0,7,1,0,5,0,2,4,1,2,1,0,2,3,3,2,2,0,0,1,3,1,6,3,2,3,2,1,1,1,1,3,2,0,2,2,2,1,3,2,2,1,2,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,2,2,1,0,2,6,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,2,2,1,0,2,6,1,1,1,0,0,1,2,1,6,3,2,7,1,2,4,2,1,2,1,1,6,3,0,2,1,1,7,3,2,3,2,0,7,0,2,2,0,0,1,3,2,6,3,0,2,2,1,1,1,1,1,2,0,6,2,0,3,2,2,2,1,2,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,3,3,1,2,1,2,6,3,0,2,1,1,1,0,2,2,3,1,6,0,1,7,3,0,6,2,0,5,3,0,3,2,2,2,0,0,5,1,1,7,3,2,6,3,2,6,2,1,4,2,0,1,2,1,1,2,2,6,2,2,3,1,1,7,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,1,3,2,0,5,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,1,3,2,0,5,0,1,4,2,1,5,3,0,4,2,1,7,0,1,2,0,0,6,2,2,2,2,2,2,2,0,3,2,2,3,2,2,6,3,0,3,0,2,7,3,1,7,1,2,2,3,1,4,3,1,2,1,1,1,0,0,6,1,0,7,2,2,3,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,6,0,2,7,2,0,3,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,6,0,2,7,2,0,3,1,2,4,0,2,4,1,0,7,0,1,2,3,1,1,1,0,7,3,1,6,3,2,1,2,0,3,3,0,3,3,1,5,0,1,4,3,1,5,2,2,1,3,0,4,2,1,5,2,2,4,1,1,2,0,1,5,0,0,7,2,2,3,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,2,3,2,2,6,1,0,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,2,3,2,2,6,1,0,3,3,1,2,1,2,6,3,0,2,1,1,1,0,2,2,3,0,7,1,1,7,3,0,6,2,0,5,3,0,4,3,0,5,0,2,7,1,1,7,3,1,4,2,2,6,3,1,4,2,0,1,2,2,7,0,0,1,2,2,3,1,1,7,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,2,5,0,0,6,0,0,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,2,5,0,0,6,0,0,1,0,1,2,1,2,7,1,2,7,1,1,1,0,2,2,3,0,7,1,1,7,3,2,1,0,0,5,3,0,4,3,0,5,0,2,7,1,1,7,3,1,4,2,2,5,3,1,4,2,2,1,1,2,7,0,1,7,2,2,3,1,1,7,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,3,1,1,1,3,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,3,1,1,1,3,2,1,2,1,4,1,2,7,2,1,2,3,0,5,1,0,1,1,2,3,1,0,5,1,1,3,0,1,7,1,1,5,3,2,4,3,1,4,0,0,4,1,1,2,3,0,4,1,1,4,2,2,1,3,1,6,3,1,5,3,2,3,1,0,7,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,3,1,1,1,3,2,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,0,3,1,1,1,3,2,1,2,1,4,1,2,7,2,1,2,3,0,5,1,0,1,1,2,3,1,0,5,1,2,1,1,1,7,1,1,5,0,2,4,3,1,4,0,0,4,1,1,2,3,0,4,1,1,4,2,2,1,3,0,2,1,1,5,3,2,3,1,1,6,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,3,3,0,4,2,2,6,3,1,5,0,1,1,0,2,2,3,1,6,0,1,1,1,0,6,2,0,5,3,0,3,2,1,6,3,1,4,3,1,7,3,2,6,3,2,6,2,1,4,2,1,4,2,1,1,2,0,4,0,2,3,1,1,5,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,3,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,3,3,0,4,2,2,6,3,0,2,1,1,1,0,2,2,3,1,6,0,1,7,3,0,6,2,0,5,3,0,3,2,1,6,3,0,5,1,1,7,3,2,6,3,2,6,2,1,4,2,1,4,2,1,1,2,2,6,2,2,3,1,1,5,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,5,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#3,8,1,5,3,0,7,0,0,5,1,1,2,1,2,6,3,0,2,1,1,7,2,2,2,3,1,6,0,1,7,3,0,6,2,0,5,3,0,3,2,2,2,0,0,5,1,1,7,3,2,3,3,2,6,2,1,4,2,0,1,2,1,1,2,2,6,2,2,3,1,1,7,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,1,2,1,0,1,5,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,1,2,1,0,1,5,3,2,2,1,1,7,0,0,7,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,3,4,2,2,1,0,3,3,3,3,2,3,1,3,0,2,4,1,3,2,3,0,6,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,0,4,3,1,1,2,3,7,2,1,2,2,3,7,0,3,5,1,3,6,3,1,5,3,2,2,1,1,5,1,0,2,1,2,4,3,1,3,3,0,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,1,2,1,0,1,5,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,1,2,1,0,1,5,3,2,2,1,1,7,0,0,7,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,3,4,2,2,1,0,3,3,3,3,2,3,1,3,0,2,4,1,3,2,3,0,6,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,0,4,3,1,1,2,3,7,2,1,2,2,3,7,0,2,4,2,3,6,3,3,4,0,2,2,1,1,5,1,0,2,1,2,4,3,2,1,0,0,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,1,2,1,0,1,5,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,1,2,1,0,1,5,3,2,2,1,1,7,0,0,7,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,2,7,2,2,1,0,3,3,3,3,2,3,1,3,0,2,4,1,3,2,3,0,6,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,0,4,3,1,1,2,3,7,2,1,2,2,3,7,0,3,6,1,3,6,3,3,4,0,2,2,1,1,5,1,3,3,0,2,4,3,2,1,0,0,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,6,2,0,1,0,3,5,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,6,2,0,1,0,3,5,0,0,4,0,2,2,2,0,4,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,2,5,1,3,4,1,1,3,0,0,1,0,3,5,0,3,4,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,3,4,3,2,1,0,2,3,0,3,6,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,3,6,0,1,6,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,3,6,0,3,6,3,1,4,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,1,6,3,0,5,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,1,6,3,0,5,2,0,4,0,2,2,2,0,4,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,3,6,1,3,4,1,1,3,0,0,1,0,3,5,0,3,4,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,1,5,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,3,6,3,2,5,0,1,1,2,2,3,3,1,6,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,3,6,0,3,4,1,1,4,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,5,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,5,2,0,4,0,2,2,2,0,4,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,3,6,1,3,4,1,1,3,0,0,1,0,3,5,0,3,4,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,1,5,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,3,6,3,2,5,0,1,1,2,2,3,3,1,6,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,3,6,0,3,4,1,1,4,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,2,1,3,1,4,3,0,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,2,1,3,1,4,3,0,1,2,1,6,1,0,4,0,2,4,2,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,3,6,1,3,3,2,3,7,1,0,1,0,3,5,0,3,7,3,2,2,2,3,1,2,1,5,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,3,6,3,1,3,3,1,1,2,3,6,0,1,6,1,3,5,2,1,3,2,3,6,0,3,7,0,1,4,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,1,3,1,6,1,2,2,2,0,4,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,3,6,1,3,4,1,1,3,0,0,1,0,3,5,0,3,7,3,2,6,2,3,1,2,1,5,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,3,6,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,3,6,0,1,6,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,3,6,0,3,7,0,1,4,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,1,3,0,4,0,2,2,2,0,4,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,3,6,1,3,4,1,1,3,0,0,1,0,3,5,0,3,4,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,1,5,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,3,6,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,3,6,0,1,6,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,3,6,0,3,7,0,1,4,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,1,3,0,1,3,0,4,0,2,2,2,0,4,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,3,6,1,1,1,1,1,3,0,0,1,0,3,5,0,3,4,2,2,6,2,3,1,2,1,5,1,2,1,0,2,3,0,3,6,3,1,2,0,1,1,2,3,6,0,1,6,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,3,6,0,3,7,0,1,4,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,7,1,1,4,3,0,4,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,7,1,1,4,3,0,4,1,2,5,3,3,4,2,1,2,1,3,4,1,1,3,1,1,6,3,2,4,0,2,4,2,3,6,2,0,7,1,0,7,2,3,3,2,1,1,3,1,2,1,1,1,3,1,2,0,3,6,1,0,5,1,0,2,0,3,1,3,1,2,0,3,7,3,2,6,0,1,6,2,2,7,3,0,1,3,1,4,2,1,7,1,0,3,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,7,1,1,4,3,0,4,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,7,1,1,4,3,0,4,1,2,5,3,3,4,2,1,5,0,3,4,1,1,3,1,1,6,3,2,4,0,2,4,2,3,6,2,0,7,1,0,7,2,3,3,2,1,1,3,1,2,1,1,1,3,1,2,0,3,6,1,0,5,1,0,2,0,3,1,3,1,2,0,0,5,3,2,6,0,1,6,2,2,7,3,0,1,3,1,4,2,1,7,1,0,3,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,5,0,3,6,3,0,4,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,5,0,3,6,3,0,4,1,2,5,3,0,2,3,3,4,0,2,7,0,1,7,3,2,6,0,3,2,1,2,4,2,0,5,3,0,6,2,2,3,0,1,1,0,1,1,3,1,2,1,0,1,1,1,2,0,3,6,1,3,4,2,0,2,0,3,1,3,1,6,1,2,1,2,2,6,0,0,2,0,2,7,3,0,6,3,1,4,2,1,7,1,3,6,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,6,1,1,6,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,3,6,1,1,6,3,0,1,2,2,2,2,2,2,3,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,6,1,3,4,1,1,1,3,1,1,3,0,1,0,1,3,3,2,1,3,2,6,2,0,2,2,0,6,0,2,7,1,0,1,2,2,5,3,2,2,1,1,1,2,0,1,3,1,6,1,2,2,1,1,3,1,3,7,1,2,7,3,0,3,3,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,2,1,0,1,6,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,2,1,0,1,6,3,3,4,0,2,7,0,2,7,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,5,0,0,1,0,2,5,3,0,7,2,0,1,0,1,2,3,1,2,1,3,1,3,0,2,2,3,7,0,2,5,3,3,4,2,3,1,1,2,2,1,1,1,2,3,7,0,0,6,1,1,4,2,1,7,3,3,6,0,2,4,0,1,7,2,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,2,1,0,1,6,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,3,7,0,2,1,0,1,6,3,3,4,0,2,7,0,2,7,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,2,2,2,1,5,0,0,1,0,2,5,3,0,7,2,0,1,0,1,2,3,1,2,1,3,1,3,0,2,2,0,2,3,2,5,3,3,4,2,3,1,1,2,2,1,1,1,2,3,7,0,0,6,1,1,4,2,1,7,3,3,6,0,2,4,0,1,7,2,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,7,3,3,1,3,2,4,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,8,1,7,3,3,1,3,2,4,0,0,2,3,2,1,3,2,3,1,3,1,2,2,5,2,3,1,1,1,6,1,2,2,0,2,6,1,1,6,1,2,7,2,1,3,3,3,3,0,3,3,2,0,6,3,2,4,2,0,4,3,2,7,2,2,4,3,2,2,2,1,4,1,0,4,0,3,4,1,0,2,0,0,2,2,3,1,0,0,7,0,3,6,2,3,4,0)

------
platz
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,1,1,0,1,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,1,1,0,1,1,0,3,1,3,0,2,3,2,1,0,0,2,2,0,1,0,3,2,3,3,2,1,2,1,1,3,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,1,2,1,1,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,1,2,1,1,1,1,0,1,2,0,1,1,1,2,2,0,2,2,0,2,2,3,1,0,2,2,1,0,2,2,3,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,2,2,0,1,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,2,2,2,0,1,1,1,1,2,0,1,1,2,1,1,1,3,2,0,3,1,0,1,1,3,2,2,3,3,1,2,0,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,1,2,0,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,1,2,0,1,3,3,1,3,3,1,3,3,1,0,1,2,3,0,1,1,3,2,2,3,2,0,1,2,1,3,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,3,0,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,3,0,2,2,2,1,3,0,1,3,1,2,0,3,1,2,0,2,0,3,2,1,0,1,2,0,1,1,0,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,3,0,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,3,2,2,3,0,2,2,2,1,3,0,1,3,1,2,0,3,1,2,3,2,2,3,2,1,0,1,2,0,1,1,0,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,0,2,2,2,0,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,0,2,2,2,0,1,3,1,1,1,0,1,1,1,1,2,3,2,2,3,1,1,0,2,3,2,1,2,0,1,0,0,2,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,0,1,1,3,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,0,1,1,3,2,3,0,1,0,3,2,1,1,1,3,1,1,1,3,2,1,2,1,0,0,2,0,1,2,0,3,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,3,2,3,1,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,1,3,2,3,1,2,2,2,2,1,0,1,1,1,2,0,1,2,1,0,1,3,3,1,2,1,1,1,0,1,2,0,2,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,0,2,2,2,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,0,2,2,2,2,3,1,1,1,2,2,1,1,1,0,3,2,3,1,2,0,0,2,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,1,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,0,2,2,3,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,0,2,2,3,2,0,3,1,3,1,1,3,1,1,0,0,1,1,1,2,0,0,2,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,3,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,0,2,3,1,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,0,2,3,1,2,2,2,2,1,1,1,3,0,1,1,2,1,3,1,2,2,3,1,0,3,2,2,0,1,0,1,2,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,2,1,3,0,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,2,1,3,0,2,2,1,1,1,2,2,1,1,1,0,3,2,3,1,2,0,0,2,0,3,1,2,3,1,3,1,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,0,0,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,0,0,1,0,0,1,0,1,1,0,0,2,1,0,1,3,0,2,2,3,1,2,2,1,1,2,2,2,2,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,1,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,1,3,1,0,2,2,1,0,1,3,1,1,1,3,1,3,0,2,1,2,2,1,0,2,0,2,1,3,3,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,1,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,1,3,1,0,2,2,1,0,1,3,1,1,1,3,1,3,0,2,1,2,2,1,0,2,0,3,1,1,3,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,3,3,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,3,3,2,3,3,2,2,0,1,1,3,2,2,1,1,2,2,2,3,3,1,0,2,2,0,3,2,1,1,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,2,0,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,2,0,1,2,3,0,2,0,2,1,1,3,2,2,3,2,0,2,1,0,3,2,0,1,1,1,0,2,3,3,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,1,1,3,2,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,1,1,3,2,2,3,3,2,3,3,2,1,0,1,3,2,1,1,2,2,2,0,1,0,1,1,3,3,1,0,1,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,2,2,2,0,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,2,2,2,0,1,2,2,2,0,0,2,3,0,2,0,0,2,1,1,1,2,2,2,3,2,1,3,2,1,2,0,1,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,2,1,1,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,2,1,1,1,0,2,1,3,1,2,3,1,1,3,0,2,0,1,2,0,1,2,3,3,1,2,1,1,1,0,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,2,1,1,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,3,3,2,1,1,1,0,2,1,3,1,2,3,1,1,3,0,2,0,1,2,0,1,2,3,3,1,2,1,1,1,3,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,0,0,1,1,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,0,0,1,1,1,2,3,1,2,1,0,1,2,0,2,3,3,1,2,1,1,3,1,1,3,3,1,3,1,1,3,3,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,0,1,0,1,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,0,1,0,1,1,3,0,1,2,1,2,2,2,1,1,3,2,1,3,1,3,3,2,3,2,2,1,1,1,0,0,2,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,1,1,0,0,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,1,1,0,0,1,2,0,2,1,3,1,2,1,2,2,0,2,3,3,1,3,0,1,0,0,2,3,0,1,0,2,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,2,2,2,0,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,2,2,2,0,1,2,2,2,0,0,2,3,0,2,0,3,1,2,1,1,2,2,2,3,2,1,3,2,1,2,0,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,1,0,3,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,1,3,1,0,3,2,1,2,1,0,3,2,2,3,2,1,0,2,1,1,2,2,0,2,1,3,2,1,0,1,2,2,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,0,2,2,1,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,0,2,2,1,2,0,2,1,2,3,1,2,3,2,2,1,1,2,2,1,3,1,2,0,2,2,3,0,1,2,2,2,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,0,2,3,3,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,0,2,3,3,2,1,3,2,0,0,1,0,0,2,0,0,2,0,0,1,1,1,2,2,0,2,2,1,1,3,1,1,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,2,1,2,2,2,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,2,2,1,2,2,2,2,1,1,1,1,1,3,2,1,2,3,1,3,2,1,1,3,1,2,0,2,1,3,2,1,1,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,0,2,0,3,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,0,2,0,3,2,1,3,2,0,2,1,0,0,1,1,0,2,0,1,1,2,2,2,2,0,1,3,0,1,1,2,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,1,2,3,0,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,1,2,3,0,2,0,2,2,1,0,1,3,0,1,0,2,1,3,2,1,1,1,2,3,2,2,1,3,1,1,0,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,3,1,0,0,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,2,3,3,1,0,0,2,0,0,1,2,1,2,0,0,1,0,2,1,3,2,1,1,3,1,2,2,2,1,1,1,0,0,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,2,2,1,1,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,2,2,1,1,1,0,2,1,3,3,1,0,1,2,2,0,2,0,2,1,0,2,1,1,3,1,2,0,2,0,1,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,3,2,3,3,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,3,2,3,3,1,3,2,1,0,3,1,0,0,1,3,1,1,1,3,2,1,0,1,3,0,1,1,2,2,3,3,1,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,2,0,2,2,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,2,0,2,2,1,2,3,1,1,0,3,1,2,1,1,1,0,2,1,2,1,3,2,1,2,0,1,0,0,1,0,2,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,0,1,2,1,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,0,1,2,1,2,0,0,1,1,2,1,3,0,2,1,2,2,0,1,1,3,0,1,1,2,1,1,2,2,2,2,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,1,2,0,0,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,1,2,0,0,2,3,0,2,1,1,1,1,2,2,0,2,1,1,3,1,1,1,2,0,1,1,3,2,2,3,3,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,3,1,0,2,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,3,3,1,0,2,1,3,2,1,0,1,2,1,2,2,1,0,2,1,1,2,2,0,2,1,3,2,1,0,1,2,2,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,1,2,1,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,1,2,1,1,2,3,2,2,3,3,2,3,2,1,2,0,2,2,3,1,0,1,1,1,0,2,3,1,1,3,3,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,1,2,1,2,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,1,2,1,2,1,1,1,1,1,3,1,0,0,2,1,2,2,1,2,1,2,3,2,0,0,2,0,1,2,2,1,1,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,2,2,0,0,1,2...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,1,2,2,0,0,1,2,0,1,2,1,2,1,3,2,2,0,2,3,2,1,1,3,2,1,0,2,1,0,1,3,1,2,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,0,2,1,3,1,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,2,0,2,1,3,1,0,3,2,0,1,2,3,3,2,3,2,2,3,0,2,3,2,1,1,2,2,1,2,2,3,3,1,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,1,1,3,3,1,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,2,3,1,1,3,3,1,1,3,2,3,1,2,1,2,1,0,1,2,0,2,2,2,3,2,3,1,1,0,1,2,2,3,1,2)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,3,1,2,0,2,0...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,3,1,0,3,1,2,0,2,0,0,1,3,2,2,3,1,1,1,2,2,3,0,2,3,1,2,2,0,2,0,0,1,0,0,2,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,1,3,1,2,3,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,1,1,3,1,2,3,1,3,0,1,3,2,2,3,1,1,1,0,2,1,0,2,0,1,2,2,0,2,0,0,1,0,0,2,3)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,2,1,1,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,2,1,2,3,1,2,1,1,3,2,1,0,1,2,3,3,2,3,2,2,3,0,1,2,1,2,0,1,2,3,3,2,3,0,2,1)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,0,2,1,2,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,0,2,1,2,2,1,2,2,2,3,1,2,2,2,0,1,1,3,0,1,0,1,1,1,3,1,0,3,1,1,2,2,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,3,1,3,2,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,3,1,3,2,2,1,0,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,1,3,2,3,0,1,0,2,2,3,1,2,0,0,2,3,3,1,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,3,1,3,2,2,1...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,1,2,1,3,1,3,2,2,1,0,1,2,2,1,1,3,2,1,1,1,1,0,1,0,3,2,3,1,2,0,0,2,3,3,1,0)
[http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,2,3,2,1,1,2,3...](http://wry.me/hacking/Turing-
Drawings/#4,3,0,1,2,3,2,1,1,2,3,2,2,3,2,1,2,2,1,1,3,1,1,1,2,3,1,1,1,0,2,3,2,2,0,2,1,3)

